# Bildmontage, Porträt aus Hintergrund herausbrechen



## andralin (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe als Programmierer einige Grunderfahrung mit Bildmontagen. 

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: 
Ich möchte ein tenzendes Paar, das sich auf dem Foto stark zu mir beugt, aus einem Hintergrund herausbrechen lassen, quasi als wäre der HIntergrund eine Papierwand durch welche die beiden durch tanzen. 

Freigestellt sind die schon. Aber wie mache ich den herausbrech Effekt und wie nennt man den im Fachjargon der Grafikeer?

cu s00n
andralin


----------



## Shadowmp (19. Juni 2008)

Hi,
da fällt mir nur der out of bounds Effekt ein, das ist aber wenn zb die Arme auf einem Foto aus dem Foto herauskommen, quasi über den Rahmen des Fotos hinausgehen.. Aber ist glaube ich nicht was du meinst.
Kannst du nicht dein Pärchen in viele Ebenen unterteilen? Dazwischen den Papier or whatever layer, und dann Ebenen vor und welche hinter diesem Layer , so dass Teile herauskommen und noch welche verdeckt sind? Und das "Loch" wo es durchbricht oder sonst was halt noch herausarbeiten?
Oder habe ich nicht gecheckt was du willst?
greez


----------



## andralin (20. Juni 2008)

Shadowmp hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> da fällt mir nur der out of bounds Effekt ein, das ist aber wenn zb die Arme auf einem Foto aus dem Foto herauskommen, quasi über den Rahmen des Fotos hinausgehen.. Aber ist glaube ich nicht was du meinst.
> Kannst du nicht dein Pärchen in viele Ebenen unterteilen? Dazwischen den Papier or whatever layer, und dann Ebenen vor und welche hinter diesem Layer , so dass Teile herauskommen und noch welche verdeckt sind? Und das "Loch" wo es durchbricht oder sonst was halt noch herausarbeiten?
> Oder habe ich nicht gecheckt was du willst?
> greez




Schwer zu erklären, die sollen aus einem Loch in einer Webseite herausschauen, das ausgefranst ist als wäre es von denen ausgebrochen worden. Weis nicht mal wie ich das Loch machen soll. Wenn ich das habe, ist das mit den diversen Layern kein Problem.


----------



## janoc (20. Juni 2008)

Reiß ein Loch in ein Blatt Papier (nimm halt nen A3-Bogen oder so) und fotografier das ab und verwend es als "Loch" was du in den Hintergrund der Webseite montierst und dort dann das Paar rausschaun lassen?


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2008)

Hai,

es gäbe hier bei michaelapice ein Tut einer Landkarte, welches du in Teilen benutzen könntest.
Bei designerdigital gibt es etwas ähnliches (kostet aber)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## andralin (20. Juni 2008)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Reiß ein Loch in ein Blatt Papier (nimm halt nen A3-Bogen oder so) und fotografier das ab und verwend es als "Loch" was du in den Hintergrund der Webseite montierst und dort dann das Paar rausschaun lassen?


Grundsätzlich kein schlechter Gedanke, das werde ich mal ausbaldovern, eventuel Kunststoff modellieren, in einer passenden Farbe.... Aber wer noch bessere Tips hat oder 3D Ahnung hat. dann her damit.


----------

